# corpsed bucky



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

here's my newest corpse....a complete redo of a very bad corpsing job I did a few years ago. Now I don't feel ashamed to show her off....


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Now that is truley terrific. Often when looking at images for indie films, I see eyes in the skulls corpses. Many times, I think the eyeless is truley more horrifying!


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Awesome job!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

I love it, great job.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Great job. Love the eyelids.


----------



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

Oh man, that is sick work! Excellent job!


----------



## Shakes (Sep 6, 2007)

That's downright gruesome - great job!


----------



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

That thing looks REAL! I really like the skin behind the spinal column. The hair is perfect. I only wish I could do something like that.


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

love the expression and eyelids dave - great job


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Severin said:


> The hair is perfect. .


and now, All I can think about it warren zevon singing "aooooooo....werewolves of London"


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Betcha won't see her drinking a Pina Colada at Trader Vic's, though! She looks great, Dave!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Now that would look good on my bike LOL
Nice Dave


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

I just got my skulls in from ACC so Im ready to make some corpses and I can only hope mine turn out half as good as that. Very nice.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Wow... simply horrid! Great job!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Creepy Dave~Just as we would expect from you!
Another well done prop!


----------



## Bauton (Apr 5, 2007)

Is that something in her mouth? If not, that might be a creepy detail to have a shriveled up tongue in there. 

I bet people within a one mile radius of your house occasionally get goose bumps, and look around wondering where that came from!!!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Sick dude! That really reminds me of Return of the Living Dead "brains make the... pain... go away" zombie strapped down on the gurney. Awesome.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I agree, the eye lids and the hair really make this one special. More photos for your file I keep.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Awesome job. I am truly impressed.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks alot everyone. She felt so WRONG to carry out behind the shed for those pictures.....all loose jointed and bone and sinew......


----------



## monstercloset (Aug 24, 2007)

Nice job. the body pose is great.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

SICK!!! That is the grusome.

Amazing job!


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Terrific work, as usual!


----------

